# Boudan sausage



## jake (Jun 15, 2009)

What do you know about this sausage?  I know nothing but am willing to learn, not even sure I spelled it right.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 15, 2009)

I make it.  Love the stuff.  Almost every corner store around here sells it...Check out the link of some I made....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ghlight=boudin


----------



## werdwolf (Jun 15, 2009)

Boudin is a precooked Cajun sausage that is very spicy.  



My daughter is home from college for a week and we just were talking about making some.


Her is the recipe I use.



Boudin


  4-5 cups water                                                1 cup uncooked rice
  31/2 tsp salt                                                     2 tsp minced garlic
  3 pounds pork butt                                           2 tsp red pepper flakes
  4 bay leaves                                                    2 tsp cayenne pepper
  2 Chile peppers (jalapeno)                             1 tsp sage
  2 tsp CBP                                                        1 tsp thyme
   Large onion                                                    1 tsp allspice
  Medium hog casings                                        pinch mace (I use 1 tsp)
                                                                          ½ cup cilantro or parsley
                                                                          ¾ cup green onions or scallions

  Combine water, 1 tsp salt bay leaves, Chile peppers, 1 tsp CBP and thyme and bring to boiled.  Add Pork and onion, simmer 45-60 min.  Transfer pork and onions to platter to cool.  Use 1 ½ cups stock to boil the rice.  (The rest I save and freeze for future rice).

  Grind (1/4 inch plate) pork and onions.  Then mix with the remaining spices and rice.

  When cool stuff

  This is very perishable and should be used in 2 -3 days or frozen.  When eating the Boudin it is customary to just squeeze it out of the casing and into your mouth!

  Enjoy!


----------



## werdwolf (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh and by the way, Cajunsmoke loves the stuff also.  (and types faster than me)


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 16, 2009)

Wolf let me know how it turns out.  Also, check out this site.  These guys are boudin junkies, well so am I.  Going to have some smoked boudin tonight...

http://www.boudinlink.com/


----------



## rivet (Jun 16, 2009)

Boudain is a great sausage. It is a Cajun recipe sausage, with a large ingredient being rice. Because of that, it cooks up soft and doesn't lend itself to smoking or grilling since it splits.

In other recipes it is outstanding. 

If you fry it up by itself, the casing will break and the contents come out and fry up with the remainder. It's great in scrambled eggs;  as an ingredient in gumbo's and jambalaya's and recipes where the Boudain can open up and participate in the whole dish, it is a key ingredient.

Retail Boudain has as many ingredients and recipes as you can find. Each maker has their own style, all good. Find one you like and there ya go!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 16, 2009)

Another thing they do with it is take it ouf the casing, or save some when you are making it, roll in balls, roll in egg, coat in bread crumbs and deep fry.  Boudin balls.  Lots then cover them with nacho cheese.


----------



## slanted88 (Jun 16, 2009)

That gig is Rock On!


----------



## werdwolf (Jun 16, 2009)

Neat link.  Jake, not trying to steal your post.  Just love Boudin!


----------



## meatburner (Jul 9, 2014)

Not really a sausage maker but I do love to smoke mine. Alas it is store bought but it makes it so much better.


----------

